# In-ceiling vs ceiling/wall mount?



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I'm putting together a home theater/listening room based on the advice of the good folks here. 
Do folks have any preference between in-ceiling speakers versus ceiling-mounted (or wall-mounted high up, near the ceiling)? 

Here is some more info on the project. I'm thinking a 6.1 system (50% music, 50% movies), with a budget of about $1000 for the speakers. Used or new equipment could be fine for me. For the receiver, I'm planning on the Onkyo TX-NR3007. 

For the speakers I could go with the SBS-01 5.1 for the lot. If instead I'm putting some speakers together, I saw Snell IV series fronts that might be nice. I don't have any thoughts on the center yet. For the 2 side surrounds and 1 back surround, I could go with something from Boston Acoustics (for in-ceiling) or some smaller bookcase speakers.

Thanks for any advice you can send along!

Here's a reprint about the room from my other post:
The room is in a basement, with a tile floor, and walls of brick, drywall and fabric (heavy curtains). There are two small windows in the way back that can be curtained off for a nice dark room. The ceiling is about 7.5' and will have a double layer of drywall with green glue in between for soundproofing. The total area is about 140 square feet, in an irregular shape, like a pentagon with an alcove off the upper right side. The sides of the pentagon are about 6', 6', 6', 7', and 9' and the alcove is along that 9' segment: 9' x 5'.

The 7' wall is actually a heavy curtain over an alcove housing the electronics (receiver, DVD, computer, etc). Two of the 6' walls are also heavy curtains, to close off the movie room from the rest of the basement. I'm thinking we could hang three bookshelf speakers from the ceiling at three points of the pentagon: left surround, right surround and a back-surround. I could put the front speakers on a stand.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would view Wall Mounting as the lesser of 2 evils. The SVS's are excellent Speakers and cannot recommend them enough.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I answered your pm as well but in ceiling or in wall speakers is always a compromise in sound quality. and once they are installed you dont have the option of moving them if they sound poor. Bookshelves and floor standers is always the best choice as placement is much easier and the sound quality is much better.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your advice folks. I'm going to go with the Onkyo NR3007 and ask the SVSound folks to put together a package for me. 

With the 9 audio outs on the Onkyo, I'll wire up a "second zone" as Tony told me about.

Thanks for your help! Photos on the way one of these days!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Please do post your pix when completed. I really think you are going to love the SVS's and I could not be happier with my 3007.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

